# Flyfish the Jetties?



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

Anybody ever fly fish from the jetties? If so, what kind of outfit do you use? Wire leader? Fly types?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I have made a couple of trips to the Port Aransas jetties (best luck from the north side). Most of my trips have been with an 8 wt. with intermediate line, but I will always have a back up with floating line. The flies have been large profile flies, deceivers, lead eye clousers, bunker patterns and some good sized poppers. Fly sizes are #2 to 2/0. I like to use a mono leader with a 30-40# bite tippet. When using the sinking line, I'll shorten the leader to where the fly sinks at the same rate as the line does. When I use a floating line, I'll use a 9' leader with a bite tippet. In the spring when there are a lot of smacks hanging around, I might add a short trace ( less than 1 ft.) of ss #4 leader wire. One thing when using leader wire is to make sure that the hook eye doesn't foul with the loop in the leader.


----------



## NIN (Sep 19, 2005)

I fish from the Port Aransas jetties all the time. Animal Chris has some great info on the tackle needed. The only thing he didn't mention is a stripping basket. They may look funny but they make fishing off the rocks allot easier. I usually use a floating or intermediate line with a 9' to 14' leader. I tie my leaders out of fluorocardon with a section of IGFA line that I can break, if I get caught in the rocks. In the fall and winter I use a sinking tip connected to my floating line. It gets the tip down and keeps my running line off the rocks. Deceivers, clousers, half and halfs, bunker, surf candy, seaducers, hollow fleye, bucktail deceivers, poppers, and crustacean patterns all have their place on the jetty. Always carry wire with you or you may miss out on some great fishing. If the Spanish mackerel are around I use clousers tied on hooks as small as #4 or #6. An 8 or 9 weight rod is all you need unless the kingfish, tarpon or large sharks are around. Hope to see you on the rocks.


----------



## phishyfotos (May 6, 2008)

used to fish Galv. south jetty in late summer. The faster you strip your chartrues/white clouser the more spanish macks. you catch. 
Great for practice. The jetties are high off the water for plenty of room for back cast.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

its nice to hear about guys fishing the jetties. But here at surfside, it is easier said than done. I will on occasion fish the surfside jetties, but, on a weekday only because try to cast with 19 guys in front of you and 19 guys behind you. Also, stripping basket is a must, the rocks and stuff underneath your feet is major headache. if you position yourself just right and get some relief, and the wind is on your side, then you can get some nice fish with a flyrod. good luck be very very very careful : grasshopper.


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

Might want to wear some felt soled wading boots some of the guys wear felt soled w/ studs some felt soled only I know regular rubber soled wading booties can be treacherous..ouch Capt. Andy Hernandez


----------



## drakechaser515 (Apr 6, 2008)

if you slip it hurts so wear golf shoes


----------

